# WW2 Escape Tunnel,Derbyshire.



## johno23 (May 13, 2011)

I saw this in our local newspaper,The Derby Evening Telegraph and thought it would be of interest to anyone interested in old war relics.You never know whats out there just waiting to be discovered

In brief its a WW2 escape tunnel actually used by several German military personnel to escape from a requisitioned facility used as a prisoner of war camp,most of them were recaptured but one actually escaped from here and ended up back in Germany.Makes quite interesting reading and it sounds like the tunnel is still intact and safe enough to explore.

anyway here is a link to the story.http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/n...unearthed/article-3554751-detail/article.html

I hope that it is of interest


----------



## Badoosh (May 13, 2011)

That's pretty darn awesome. Nice to hear the guy has been down himself & had a look. I'm sure we will see some internals surface sooner or later but I doubt it's very wide.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 13, 2011)

I'm also glad he's been in it himself! What a great find that is, thanks for posting


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2011)

How fantastic! Cheers, Johno...that's a great piece of info.


----------



## Snips86x (May 15, 2011)

I read about this in the news yesterday. How amazing!


----------

